# Would Mr. Avery Johnson please stand up ...



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

... and tell us what he has done in this series ? Starting George in the first game was only the beginning of a disastrous job he did. I was very high on him, even after the Finals last year going into this season and he seemed to prove his case as a very good coach, but this was just as much his fault as anybody else's. 

He always kept telling that the regular season is just there to prepare the team for the playoffs. If that was the way he's been preparing them, he seriously needs to rethink about the last months.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

.....

right now I find myself agreeing with EVERY post ripping AJ, Dirk and the team.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

I blame AJ before I blame anyone. The mavs just didn't have any heart left yesterday.

I didn't like the lineups that AJ played throughout the series.

Last night, the first half was close because Diop only rested a 1.5 minutes. Diop not being used to that was too tired I think and in the second half, AJ goes back to the game 1 lineup where we couldn't do anything.

Once we have no center out, the Warriors attack the basket. If we do have a center they shoot 3s all day, because our defensive rotation sucks.

WTF did we get Buckner and George for in the off season? Both couldn't do shiz this series.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

PininFarina said:


> WTF did we get Buckner and George for in the off season? Both couldn't do shiz this series.


Sure they did. They kept the bench warm for Dirk....


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

any respect they got last season got flushed down the toilet, please welcome back the allas mavs


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

They gained no respect last season because they lost their 2-0 lead. The just lost even more respect, I honestly feel like crawling in a hole and not coming out until November. I might stink, and/or be dead, but thats really want I want to do right now


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Can you imagine what people would say if Dallas comes out next season with a 30-0 run and finish with a 74 win season?

They'll always say, "regular season doesn't mean a thing; plus, they'll CHOKE!"

Talk about having a monkey on the back, Dallas has a 5000 pound gorilla....


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Can you imagine what people would say if Dallas comes out next season with a 30-0 run and finish with a 74 win season?
> 
> They'll always say, "regular season doesn't mean a thing; plus, they'll CHOKE!"
> 
> Talk about having a monkey on the back, Dallas has a 5000 pound gorilla....


5000 gorilla and a giant pink elephant. theyll never be taken seriously again.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> 5000 gorilla and a giant pink elephant. theyll never be taken seriously again.


:lol: very very graphic....


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

The truth is that Nowitzki is not a good defender, not a good rebounder, not a shot blocker, not a good paser, etc. IMO he was clearly the biggest problem for the mavs in this post-season.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

TBH i actually fel kinda sorry for dirk,big don knew how to stop him,his teammates did`nt step up(why i think u lost) and avery did an appalling coaching job

Dirks confidence looked absolutly shattered last night and that was well b4 the 3rd quarter drubbing.

Avery`s had plenty of time to draw up an alternative gameplan etc after what happened in games 1,2,3 and he looked completly lost,i actually think after the amazing regular season that dallas had that he just could`nt see them losing and did`nt prepare...just went in far too overconfident and had nothing left when it went wrong

I think Avery Johnson is fully to blame to for the whole thing,he walked into one of the best jobs in the nba with virtually no experience at being a HEAD COACH,took over a team that was already established as being very capable and basically since then has proceeded to **** up every time its a meaningful game

I`m sure the mavs and dirk will be back but if its without avery i thhink you`d be better off


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Can you imagine what people would say if Dallas comes out next season with a 30-0 run and finish with a 74 win season?
> 
> They'll always say, "regular season doesn't mean a thing; plus, they'll CHOKE!"
> 
> Talk about having a monkey on the back, Dallas has a 5000 pound gorilla....


Maybe this will be a good thing for this team, they know that they don't have to care about wins anymore. It's one thing to say you focus only on the playoffs, but with an experience like that you are never going to have the same feelings about the regular season again.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the offense the Warriors ran is the simpliest offense ever...whoever has the ball just put your head down and go to the basket, either kick it out for the 3 at the last 2nd or throw it up in hopes of a foul...it was game 6 and our players still didnt know to close out the 3 point line on the Warriors fast breaks...Averys an idiot and it already looks like the team isnt going to repond to him any more...he couldnt inspire this team to beat a GS team with thier best players injured and being constantly under emotional duress...and the last game left no doubt...it wanst a 1 or 2 point game to where you can say a couple of bad calls or a couple of lucky bounces...we were destroyed every game...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the offense the Warriors ran is the simpliest offense ever...whoever has the ball just put your head down and go to the basket, either kick it out for the 3 at the last 2nd or throw it up in hopes of a foul...it was game 6 and our players still didnt know to close out the 3 point line on the Warriors fast breaks...Averys an idiot and it already looks like the team isnt going to repond to him any more...he couldnt inspire this team to beat a GS team with thier best players injured and being constantly under emotional duress...and the last game left no doubt...it wanst a 1 or 2 point game to where you can say a couple of bad calls or a couple of lucky bounces...we were destroyed every game...


You have just named the key to annihilate Dallas this year. The key that so many teams struggled to find...

I heard Darrell Armstrong on Galloway and Company (yes, I tune in to GAC every now and then), and Armstrong said (paraphrase), "GSW is junking the game up for Dallas." Dallas is used to set plays, and AJ is good at drawing game plans on those. However, when a team comes in playing absolutely no "system," except "every man for himself" and "kick out for open 3's," Dallas has no answer. NOTHING!

Still, that doesn't explain why Dirk doesn't want the ball....


----------

